# Scored big today! Boise D'arc



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Man I scored really big today. A friend asked me if I would build him a cane if he gave me the wood. He said he had some Bo Dark boards up in the barn. I told him that I would make the cane if the wood was well cured and not cracked and he had to give me a good board for the cane. He came over about an hour later with 4 well cured boards. They're about 7 feet long, 7 inches wide, and 2 inches thick. Man this stuff is nice. I can't wait to get started paying this guy back. I've already cut the blanks for his cane.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like fun! Keep us posted!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lewey said:


> Man I scored really big today. A friend asked me if I would build him a cane if he gave me the wood. He said he had some Bo Dark boards up in the barn. I told him that I would make the cane if the wood was well cured and not cracked and he had to give me a good board for the cane. He came over about an hour later with 4 well cured boards. They're about 7 feet long, 7 inches wide, and 2 inches thick. Man this stuff is nice. I can't wait to get started paying this guy back. I've already cut the blanks for his cane.


That's as good as it gets! I had to pay $100 for staves that are rejects for bow makers, due to knots and other perceived defects. One is worked down fairly well, but still a long way to go.

Can't wait to see the finished produce, Lewey!


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok, here is a cane I made from the Boise D'arc. I think this might be one of my favorites!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lewey said:


> Ok, here is a cane I made from the Boise D'arc. I think this might be one of my favorites!


AWESOME !!!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Great contrast, very clean!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Fine work. Seeing the color and finish you achieved makes me wonder why I never see osage orange along side the bins of tropical hardwoods. The figure might not be quite as dramatic as some woods, but the color and density is comparable.


----------

